# The Iron Fellowship



## The_lone_gunman (Jun 12, 2003)

Ok, Ive decided to post the adventures of my intrepid group as they journey in Vaasa. They are traversing an EXTREMELY modified version of RTOEE. I pretty much have totally changed the plot, and just use the maps and some of the characters. Without further ado:

The cast:

Ju'ruus - 7th lvl Human Priest of Mystra

Ju'ruus is a hard drinking, hard talking, tough as nails inquisitor of Mystra. He sees it as his personal mission in life to bring justice to evil in the world, regardless of that person's ideas of justice. He is a no-nonsense, edgy character with a high apitatude for magic.

Quote of Ju'ruus = "i am a prosecutor of evil, a lantern's eye on the darkest designs of men and nations. if i am slow to trust and be trusted, that is my irrevocable nature. i am no surgeon, though i am skilled in their art. the healing art is a strength, as is the bow, the sword & spell. "

Jalryn - 6th lvl Elven Wizard (Cohort of Ju'ruus)

jalryn is diamond joe quimby (which gives me a voice), bobby kennedy (see diamond joe, background), spike speigel and carrot glaze rolled into one well-muscled & well-heeled elven package.
he's an arrogant, gildentongued playboy who talks incessantly of his schooling, of yachting and his family's estate in evereska. jalryn definately has an eye for the ladies and has curbed ju'ruus' wrath by frequenting only the more "presentable" madames in darmshall.  despite his flippant nature, he has sharp mind and a iron will. though he frowns on - and often vocally dismisses - his mentor's doctrine of pacification of the vaasan frontier, he is strongly motivated to do good in the world and stand fast with the party. just keep away from your daughters. and your wife, your cousins, the girl in the theatre box office, the good wine you hid in the cabinet last midwinter, etc.



Gilean - 7th lvl Human Paladin of Helm

Gillian sees himself as the protector of the party. As such, his will is to step forward and strike the first blow against all enemies. He will take and hold the front line until the last enemy has fallen, until all of you can make an "advance to the rear", or until his Lord Helm calls his spirit home. He is not nimble, but he is strong and sturdy, and completely dependable for his word is his honor. For a Paladin, he is very humble, but he does expect a modicum of respect from those who call themselves civilized. He was chosen to represent the party, and he feels this is a great honor that he does not take lightly. No one shall threaten The Iron
Fellowship without feeling his wrath.


Arman  - 6th lvl Human Cleric of Helm  (Cohort of Gilean)

Arman has many of the same ideals as Gillian. He is very well learned, has a vast number of skills & talents, and has read about a tremendous number of things that he now wants to experience for himself. He has the heart of a titan in the body of a Chess player. As a Priest of Helm, he feels it is his job to assist combat in every way. Hand to Hand is not his strongest skill (much to his dismay), so he will usually be found right behind the
front line, prepared to heal and help those who need it. BUT, if called upon, he is not afraid to draw his bastard sword and join the front line. He feels blessed that his Lord Helm has guided him to Gillian who can mentorand guide him on the rest of his journey through life.

I like to think of Arman as Arthur from the live action TV show the Tick. He is very book smart and kind of nerdy, but with a hero's heart.


Shamil  -   7th lvl Gnome Sorcerer

Shamil is a quiet ball of magic might. What she doesnt say, she makes up for in raw magical power, throwing her spells at the first opportunity. She has recently taken on a dark side of her personallity, being a bit more aggressive than usual. This may have something to do with the fact that she was brought back to life in the presence of an evil artifact.


Shi-Gin  -  7th lvl Human Monk

Shi-Gin is a master of mobility and the art of grappling. He bounces around the battlefield, crushing his enemies in his arms. Hailing from Kara-Tur, he has come seeking enlightenment in the embittered realm of Vaasa. His honor dictates loyalty to his friends above all else.


Dardin - 2nd lvl fighter, 5th lvl human rogue

Dardin wields his two short swords in a dazzling display of lightning fast precision. He tumbles about the battle field, showing an equal skill in his ability to disable a trap or eviscerating the enemy. He is wholly dedicated to the party, unlike most rogue types, because he sees them as his fastest way to profit and survival. He will do everything he can short of certain death to help a comrade.


Kyriel Lasselante - 1st lvl Elven wizard, 6th lvl fighter

Kyriel is an arcane archer in training. He has recently come to the party, and brings with him a ranged arsenal. He has yet to prove himself to the rest of the group and they know little of his background.



Older party members:

Ariel - 2nd lvl elven druid

Ariel was killed during a fight with some Cyricists. The party buried her by the side of the road. Unfortunately for them, she was raised by an evil artifact the party captured from the Cyricists and is now one of the parties greatest enemies.


Olsfey - 2nd lvl human fighter

Olsfey was also killed during the fight with the Cyricists and raised by the artifact. The party encountered him again and managed to destroy him completely.


Erenwing - 4th lvl elven fighter

Erenwing was a party member for the first several sessions, but the player moved to galvaston and thus his character has gone on to do his own thing.


----------



## The_lone_gunman (Jun 12, 2003)

*The setting*

The campaign takes place entirely within Vaasa, a northern region within the Forgotten Realms. There have been some modifications to what is within the FR campaign book, but here is the gist:

100 years ago, the Witch King, a Lich of tremendous power, summoned an army of evil creatures. His plans to invade Damara, however, were foiled when a group of adventures infiltrated his keep at Castle Perilous and destroyed him. After his army disipated, the region was resettled, and the city of Darmshall rebuilt by the adventures who had traveled to the Abyss to capture Orcus's wand, destroying it. Lord Gelgar Talonguard built a massive keep at the Vaasan side of bloodstone pass around the Tree of Hope, placed there by the King of Damara, one of the original adventurers who defeated Orcus, and a massive wall to protect the pass from outside invaders. He then rebuilt Darmshall, and began to encourage people to journery there to start a new life. Through land grants and other incentives, he managed to secure nobles, merchants, and other needed manpower to come to Vaasa and carve out areas of their own. One such Noble was given land far to the west, and resources to build a frontier town, named Talagbar (after the old dwarven mine that it was built near). The dwarves of clan Hammershield were contacted, and a new human city was built outside the old Dwarven fortress of Delhalls. During this time, Palinshuck was rebuilt by a large band of half-orcs, and over the next hundred years it would swell to become a citystate, home to the less savory types of the region, and control most of the northern parts of Vaasa.

Elves have also returned and founded Paragin's Perch, a small elven outpost in the forest north of Darmshall. They are currently establishing trade routes with the humans, and provide a fine defensive barrier against any agression from Palinshuck.

So now Lord Gareth, over 120 yrs old, controls the southern parts of Vaasa with grace and dilligance. He trades directly with Damara, and provides a well protected trade route for the highly profitable bloodstone. this has ensured profitability and a large expansion of Gareth's realm. 

Main towns:

Palinshuck - 40% Human, 40% half-orc, 10% orc, 10% mixed.

42,335 people, and  a large Red Wizard of Thay enclave. Through their deals with the Red Wizards, Palinshuck has become a sizeable force. It is a chaotic city, teaming with scum and villiany. It is highly militaristic, with patrols going out regularly out to 100 miles around the city. It is ruled with an iron fist, by a half-orc general name Harethuk One-eye. It has a standing force of over 2,000 troops, and 20 commissioned battle wizards trained by the red wizards. You will not find a more wretched hive of scum and villiany.


Darmshall - 70% Human, 20% dwarf, 5% elf, 5% mixed

28,456 people live in this walled city. It also has a red wizard enclave, however it is much smaller here, and not nearly as influencial in the local politics as the one in Palinshuck. It provides a place to buy and sell magical items, and also provides the government with low priced versions of magical needs in return for being allowed to operate in the city. The city has approximately 200 full time guards to keep the peace, and can call upon a 4000 man strong militia should the need arise.

Bloodstone Keep 

3000 men are stationed in this huge keep at the entrance to Bloodstone pass. They are mostly mercenaries, although approximately 1000 of them are standing army of Darmshall. They stand Vigilant watch over the Great Gate, a huge wall that blocks the pass and allowes caravans to travel through the pass. Patrols leave regularly from the Keep in order to maintain security in the pass for caravans.

Talagbar

Not long after Darmshall was rebuilt, Lord Gelgar sent one of his most trusted men to build a city at the halfway point between Delhalls and Darmshall. The site chosen was an old dwarven mine, and the city of Talagbar was built. It is a frontier town, which provides stability for the southwestern part of Vaasa, and a stopping point for caravans traveling to and from Delhalls. It has approximately 2000 people living in it, with a standing force of 400 warriors.

Delhals

With the return of the dwarven clans to the region, Lord Gelgar thought it was prudent to estabilish a human presence near the dwarven citadel. What resulted was a symbiotic town build around the outside of the fortresses entrance. This provided the dwarves with the added protection and a way to feed their people. The town is approximately 1500 strong, and the dwarven citadel contains 300 or so dwarven clansmen and women.

Gypsy village

A small village of caravans and horses, a sect of Gypsies has established a small area on the road between Hommlet and Delhalls to trade with caravans passing through the region. Approximately 200 people live in the village.

Hommlet

The small town of Hommlet lies several days north of the Gypsy village. It is an old town, having been around since before the time of the Witch King. It of course, has had its own problems (as detailed in RTOEE and TOEE).


----------



## The_lone_gunman (Jun 12, 2003)

*Their first incursion*

Ju'ruus jumped off the wagon, stretching his back and giving a sour look as he peered around the caravan staging area. After 4 weeks in the saddle, he was ready for a good bath and strong drink. His companions were also dismounted, and Sir Gilliean was talking with the Caravan master, no doubt recieving their pay for the journey.

The group had decided to come to Vaasa for many different reason. Dardin of course was easily persuaded, having seen for many months the riches pouring out of the area. Shamil was also easily swayed, having little ambition, the excitement of the road was enough to draw her. Gillean had taken some convincing, but after a few descriptions of the needs to protect the people of Vaasa from the evils of the land, his Helmish nature asserted itself and Ju'ruus easily convinced him. Alea and Olsfey were relatively new to the party, and came for reasons unknown to Ju'ruus. Erenwing was also an unkown.

Of course all this mattered little to Ju'ruus. His reasons were simple. The chance to bring order and judgement to the people of this backwater nation was one he could not pass by. The rightness and might of Mystra will be shown to these people whether they liked it or not!

The party collected their belongings, and their pay, and headed out to find a good meal. After some inquiries, they heard that Sharkey's was the place to go if one needed sustinance and had good coin to pay.

Arrival at Sharkey's provided them with their first challenge. This city seemed much to large for a backwater nation like Vaasa! After several inquiries, they finally found the place, and a strange place it was indeed. 

The building was tall, and rectangular, but had two tubes of stonwork thrust out at each side, ending in a globe of stone. It seemed an impossible creation, and Ju'ruus quickly ascertain that it was magically created.

Upon entering the establishment, Ju'ruus was amazed by the level of magical flashyness. The restaurant had 4 levels, each level above the ground floor floating above the one below it. There were marks on the floor that seem to indicate magical floatation areas, which enabled folks to travel up and down from one level to the next. Waitresses where going from place to place expertly, and patrons were chatting non-chalantly while floating in the air! They party watched for several minutes in awe as the restaurant patrons continued to eat like nothing strange was happening.

"I must say this is a most strange place indeed!" Gilean portrayed as he stood wide eyed.

"Yes, it seems that the citizens of Vaasa see magic not as a tool, but as a way of life. It is pitiful to see such a wasteful use of it" Ju'ruus muttered as he stepped up to the bar, careful to avoid the floating areas.

After a fine meal, and some inquires, the party quickly learned that many years ago the owner of Sharkey's managed to save a red wizard of Thay from a group of robbers. In return for his gratitude, the Red Wizard assisted Sharkey in transforming his bar into the unique place it was today.

After spending a few days resting from their long journey, several of the party began to get a bit restless. They spent some time inquiring about town, and finally, after a trip to the local town hall, found that their services just might be needed.

Apparently, caravans enroute to Delhalls and Hommlet had been disappearing lately. 3 such caravans had gone missing within the last month, several of them very important. The locals where placing a large reward for anyone who could stop whoever was attacking the caravans.

After a bit of information gathering and resupplying, the party decided to head out and see if they could find out what had happened to the caravans.


----------



## The_lone_gunman (Jun 12, 2003)

*Search for the lost caravans*

The party headed out west from Darmshall. After several days of travel, they came to their first village, where they sent in a preliminary party to investigate and look for information. They found out that all of the missing caravans had at least made it this far, and thus bypassed the village and continued on their way. They came to several caravan stopping points, but found nothing of interest. They stopped within the Gypsy village, about halfway between Darshall and the village of Hommlet. There they talked with the Gypsies, meeting the groups leader, an older female woman covered in bracelets and other trinkets. After a meal and a talk, they determined that they should head north to one of the caravan's scheduled stopping point, a place cut from the woods that most caravans traveling these lanes use, and look for clues.

Arriving at the camp site, they quickly determine that a battle of some kind did occure here at one time. The party sent out scouts, and discovered that just into the woodline, a hidden abandoned base camp. It would seem that the bandits had built themselves a place to stage raids upon the known camping sites along the main route. There was a fire pit, several tents, and some supplies. The party decided to follow the trail left by the bandits, to try and find the way to their lair.

Several days journey deeper into the forest, the company came upon a hillside, upon which stood a tower built from tree limbs. The box-like tower top was covered, and although it did have spy holes, it was dark and difficult to see inside. After some debate, the party elected the rogue to sneak up to the tower and attempt to gain entry.

Dardin, while looking doubtfully from his companions to the 100 yard belly craw he would have to do in order to reach the tower, decided that he was best qualified for the mission. Between himself and the druid, he managed to collect enough foilage to fashion a camoflage suit, and began his ardous low crawl accross the open field.

After a few hours, Dardin arrived at the base and crept up the side of the tower. To his suprise, he found within the tower an orc! Fortunately, this orc was not very dutiful, and was sleeping fitfully on duty. A quick slash of his sword and the sentry was silenced.

The party approched the hill from the side now left uncovered by the dead orc. They found a small stone door in the side of the hill, obviously at one time the entrance of a tomb of some kind. They also found horses tied up on a tether, and a cave filled with caravan wagons.

"I believe we have found our enemy" Gillean said softly, grinning from ear to ear, "soon, Helms wrath will be upon them!". With that, he started walking towards the front door.

"Sir knight, might I suggest a bit of caution, we do not know how many are within" Shamil stated with a look toward Ju'ruus, obviously seeking support.

"I hate to admit it, but the little one is right" Ju'ruus said, nodding toward the cave, "lets see if we can find a back way in".

After a few more arguments, mostly Gilean stating he doesnt like underhanded tactics, the party finally convinced the paladin that recon may be a good first choice, to perhaps save any prisoners found.

A quick search of the cave revealed that they where indeed the caravans missing. Dardin also happened upon a secret door in the side of the cave wall. After a brief discussion, the party decided to head inside and see what was happening.


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jun 12, 2003)

*aww yeah...*

now i don't have to write up this game.

ju'ruus has been undergoing some changes lately, as the story will reveal.  he's still a mix of jesse custer & clint eastwood, though.  

it should be noted that ju'ruus is an old school lawful neutral mystran and has little stomach for the new masters of the church - especially adon.  he has a grim view of life but wants to do what he can (read: he, not mystra) to make vaasa safer.   at the same time, he is devoted to his mistress, but in the way a man remembers his first love - timeless, beautiful and unchanging.

ju'ruus isn't too happy with throwing magic around - vaasa is chock full of red wizards now (he don't like 'em none) - and the party continually guzzles potions and throws all their spells away on things best dealth with by steel.  

no shortage of party friction in this group.

just wait until you get to the part where ju'ruus 



Spoiler



a 



Spoiler



clean out of a 



Spoiler



, then turned around and disembowled the 



Spoiler



with a 



Spoiler



.


----------



## The_lone_gunman (Jun 13, 2003)

The passageway leading into the tomb from the cave was dark and cold. In the distance, there was the sound of eating and talk in some strange gutteral language. It was quickly determined that the sound was orcish, and the party headed deeper into caves, loosening their weapons and preparing spell components. Gillean took the lead, and turn the corner to enter into what appeared to be a meal hall.

There were several tables around the room, and sitting at various spots were several orcs, goblins, and kobolds. The "clank clank" of the paladins halfplate armor quieted the room, and all the creatures turned to see the tall warrior standing there, sword and shield in hand, armor shining of the light of the torch held by the man behind him.

A silence fell over the room, lasting only a few seconds, but seemingly lasting longer. Then, with a inhuman scream, the creatures in the room reacted, overthrowing tables and grabbing weapons of their back and against the wall.

With a cry to Helm Gilliean charged into the room, and the clash of steel and magic combined with screams of pain and death. The party rushed the room, and two kobolds managed to flee down a corridor for reinforcements. 

After dispatching the rooms occupants, the paladin turned to rush down one of the corridors that the kobolds fled. As he reached the entrance, his eyesight could just make out the end of the tunnel where two kobolds stood behind a barrier. He eyes could just make out their hands moving in a throwing motion, and he had just a second to gasp as the two flasks of alchemist fire exploded on his chest, engulfing him in flame.

Writhing on the ground, the mighty warrior managed to put himself out with the assistance of Dardin, and quickly drank a potion of healing to deaden the worst of the pain. The party regrouped, and formed a circle defense, just as they saw the flickering of reflected fire from down the hallway. Two dogs of hell came rushing into the room, their maws dripping fire and with eyes of brimstone. A massive battle ensued, magic, steel, and flesh flying about, until finally the party lay triumphant above the bodies of the hellhounds and their goblin masters.

Gillean stood above the slain enemies, and cleaned his sword "I do not believe these beasts of hell will trouble us any longer", he stated in a voice wracked by the pain of his injuries. His face, partially burned from the fires he stood in to protect his comrades, looked almost saddened that there were no more beasts to kill.

"Ready your blade good paladin" Ju'ruus stated, looking down the burned corridor, "our enemies have only begun their assault." with that he tapped his ears.

"I think he is right" said Dardin, a look of straining concentration on his face, "I think I hear more of them coming"

The party stopped their mending and listened, in the distance, came the sound of drums, and a steadily increase of thumping, like people banging weapons against stone.

"Perhaps we should pull back down one of the corridors to regroup and find a more defendable position." suggested Shamil, pointing to each of the exits from the room. There were 5, and the party slowly turned to examine each in turn.

"We go that way" stated Gillean, pointing north west, a direction that two orcs used to try to sneak up on them during the hellhound fight. "We must put our backs to someplace defensible". With that, he strode forward into the darkness.


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jun 13, 2003)

i think it was more like "god ****!  what else are they going to throw at us?"   and then ju'ruus spit on the floor.

then there was the fact that erenwing and dardin were breaking down doors & looking for treasure 100 feet from the cleric & paladin, who were fighting for their lives against the hell hound.

thanks, boys.

ju'ruus omen, higher planes drifter


----------



## Evie2883 (Jun 16, 2003)

I think it was also only One Hellhound, not two, and don't forget that Shamil was throwing spells too! 

Shamil


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jun 17, 2003)

_ssssshhhh..._

we looked bad ass when it looked like we killed two.


----------



## Skaros (Jun 17, 2003)

> "Ready your blade good paladin" Ju'ruus stated, looking down the burned corridor, "our enemies have only begun their assault." with that he tapped his ears.




Doesn't sound much like the Ju'ruus I've heard you describe to me, and (for one session) seen you roleplay...was that really a quote of yours, agrippa?  If so, you kinda sound like a well-spoken do-gooder, not the hard-bitten clint eastwood-esque hard line priest of Mystra I keep hearing about.  LOL.

Skaros


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jun 17, 2003)

i think what i really said can't be printed because of the minors on the boards.  ju'ruus was none too happy about fighting for his life while other party members where nowhere to be seen.


----------



## Rhu-fus (Jun 21, 2003)

I gotta agree with Skaros.  Ju'ruus doesn't sound like the ass kicker that you so enthusiastically described for us.  

Frankly, I'm disappointed.


----------



## The_lone_gunman (Jun 21, 2003)

Thats my fault. Ju'ruus is definately a tough as nails, hard core Mystran. His desc of himself is correct, I am collecting quotes now for posting, it's hard to remember from 6 months ago....

TLG


----------



## the_mighty_agrippa (Jun 23, 2003)

Rhu-fus said:
			
		

> *I gotta agree with Skaros.  Ju'ruus doesn't sound like the ass kicker that you so enthusiastically described for us.
> 
> Frankly, I'm disappointed. *




let's see you write up a story hour then, ya dink.  oh wait, i'm already doing that one aren't i?  heh.

and let's not forget about the story hour i did making fun of lindy hop dancers in the context of d&d, which - dare i say it? - was brilliant.

maybe skaros will let me bring in ju'ruus for a one-shot against the existing party on sunday.  then you can judge how mean he can be.

so phoo on you.   neener neener neener.


----------



## Evie2883 (Jul 28, 2003)

========================
Originally posted by Rhu-fus 
I gotta agree with Skaros. Ju'ruus doesn't sound like the ass kicker that you so enthusiastically described for us. 

Frankly, I'm disappointed
========================

This is just the beginning... Wait for the REST of the story... 

Shamil


----------

